# Subsonic 223...



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

So i've been playing around a little. I'm throwing together a subsonic load with a 75grn Hornaday match bullet, that i'd like to share for those who would like to try it also.

75grn Hornady Match
5.0grn IMR Trailboss
Fed small primers
Fed cases
2.250" COAL
~950fps

it's a little slow but darn accurate.

Next test load will be tomorrow morning with 6.1grns Trailboss. I'll put up some numbers later.

Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see they list Trailboss for subsonic in many calibers. I have been thinking about low velocity loads for years, but getting much more serious about it after ordering a suppressor.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

It sounds like a 22 short without a can on, But when you put the can on it sounds like a pellet gun. It is movie quiet. It isn't that great in an ar15 I'll tell you that, because it doesn't have enough pressure to actuate the bolt, even with the gas block opened up. Now through a bolt gun they are slick. The loudest part is the impact and moving the bolt.

Everyone else is going for velocity and I'm trying to slow things down. But it is fun.

Xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I use to also shoot 308 subs. With 175grn smk with trailboss if anyone would like that recipe. After I got the 6slr the 308 became a safe queen, so I got rid of her.

Xdeano


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

That'd be fun in my H & R topper, though I doubt the twist would be fast enough to stabilize that heavy a bullet.
Would the slow velocity help or hurt the spin on thebullet with a 75 grainer?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The slow twist would hurt it, it wouldn't spin fast enough to stabilise. You can use a lighter projectile. I have a buddy using 50 or 55grn bullets
Xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

More info;

6.2grns Trailboss
Fed Cases
75grn Hornady HPBT
fed sr primer
2.250"
16" barrel

average velocity - 1106fps.

So i'll run some more numbers through quickload and turn up my burn rate. I'm guessing right around 5.7grns will be in that 1050fps range.

Edit: Quickload is giving me 1058fps with 5.8grns Trailboss. I was close.

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was considering a 1-8 twist on my old Winchester Featherweight in 223. My intention was shooting the 75 gr Amax. Now I am wondering about a 1-7 to shoot the 80 gr subsonic. I think there are some 90 gr 22 calibers available now also. A high ballistic coefficient would be fun for subsonic and for normal loads at long range.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

They do make 90s. I've only shot up to 80s for service match. That's been a long time ago now. They flew really well and groups were pretty decent at 600yds with open sights.

My smith shoots 80s out of he's 22-243 at 3500fps. They do excellent on coyotes.

Xdeano


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Ok my final load ended up being 5.8grn trailboss yielding 1056fps. Quick load was spot on once I got my powders burn rate figured out.

Deano


----------

